

The College Premium vs. the Marriage Premium: A Case of Double Standards - yummyfajitas
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2012/01/the_college_pre.html

======
disgruntledphd2
Age appears to be an uncontrolled for important variable, given that both the
probability of marriage and income tend to rise with age.

